# Tony cheering me up



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I can always count on this goofball... 
Since we lost our little Hector, I have been a little more subdued around the cage. This afternoon, I was resting on the couch and my Tony perched on my foot. After a while, he bowed his little head to my toe asking it for scritches 
I couldn't help but laugh...
Thank God for my cockatiels...*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I agree! although Bradley has discovered my laptop, not a good thing *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How sweet that Tony wanted your toe to scratch his head! *


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Who says God doesn't have a sense of humor? He made cockatiels, right?! :laughing1:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sure Tony had good intentions really.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, how sweet that Tiel Tony was clowning around!  I hope it made you feel a little better, even for a second. :thumbsup:
Hang in there, Dee.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Tony is the funniest, cutest little cockatiel. He wants to see his mom smile again.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Tony picked up your mood by doing what he did. Pets do that.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

This shows how great friend he is to you! Funny little bird!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good that Tony is giving you some comfort. Pet birds can also sense when something is wrong with us when we're feeling down. 
I have also seen similar reactions from my most bonded pet birds.
I hope you will start to feel better soon... :hug:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He is my special little buddy*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Way to go Mr.Tony...


----------

